# Hobby experience?



## dennis (Mar 1, 2004)

Well, thats a tough one to answer. We are supposed to update our profiles, which I tried to do, but honestly could not decide what to say.....Granted, this may seem a little conceited of me but I could not answer with beginner yet my mid-western humbleness would not allow me to answer with anything higher](*,) 

Help me decide....intermediate or advanced. You'll notice I omitted Guru as that certainly is not me.


----------



## Jdinh04 (Oct 7, 2004)

I'd say advanced ...


----------



## Sir_BlackhOle (Jan 25, 2004)

Deffinately advanced....no question there Dennis!


----------



## trenac (Jul 16, 2004)

For you Dennis I would go with advanced ;-)


----------

